# Gand Prix Movie TJETS



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hope I got you attention with the title  I am in the process of making resin bodies for a standard TJET chassis.

I have finished the master for the BRM P261 and I ma working on the Ferrari 312. I have a good idea and the parts I need for the Mclaren 2B and the Eagle that was in the movie.



















Now the Japenese car I thought it was a Hondas RA252. However after lookiung at the movie again it is not a Honda RA252. I am not sure what is. ANy F1 experts here that know what was used in the movie. I am looking for pictures.

I will post pictures when the Ferrari and Japanese car are done and the mold made to cast all 3. So stay tuned

Roger Corrie


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Cool, waiting to see em now. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

vaBcHRog said:


> ANy F1 experts here that know what was used in the movie. I am looking for pictures.
> 
> Roger Corrie


Roger-

I'm no expert, but have read from several sources that "The F1 cars in the film are mostly mocked-up Formula 3 cars made to look like contemporary F1 models" so finding pics outside of stills from the movie and window cards (I'll post a few) will be next to impossible.

http://www.drivepast.com/posters/main/gpspainbig1.jpg


http://www.drivepast.com/posters/main/gphondpits.jpg


Can't wait to see the cars!


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

From what I have found out it is a Mclaren with a different rear cowl. Watching you tube videos of clips of the movie at work yesterday I got good look at the rear end and good look at the cowling and the stacks for the carbs.


For those interested I basing my work on the illustrations found here.
http://www.pupukids.com/en/zf1/index.html
He has stubbied up all the F1 cars. I copied the images I wanted and shrunk them down to so the wheel base matched a TJET chassis. I am trying to match the positiong of the windscreen, fromt and rear of the cars, exhaust etc, to the pic. The only thing I can't do is get as low as they are shown. After I am down with the TJETS I might try and modify them for AutoWorlds MT with the side tabs cut off that woule get that body appearing lower


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Would it not be more authentic to use the MTJ chassis as a basis & not the T-Jet 500 ? The Aurora slimline F1 cars are more true to life.

Neal:dude:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Yes it would be and I already made the BRM P261 and a Lotus 25 for the slimline. But they are pretty hard to get. Not as big a challenge to make for the slim line as it is for the TJET 500.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

oh....that looks safe!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


> oh....that looks safe!


 
HeeHee :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I am sure he got hazard pay, what a job.

Boosted


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The half hitch around his foot is priceless.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

I like the camera mans crash helmet! Safety first, errr, aaaaa, last in this case.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


> The half hitch around his foot is priceless.


 
I personally get a kick out of the rope tied around the body - what is that holding? The camera or his arms? lmao

And I think the straps on the cameraman might tie into the upper A-arm . . .


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*This just keeps getting better*

Doba, yer close up reveals a very important detail that I overlooked. Note: the lash up under his arse... BTW, is that polkadot thing a pillow tied to his butt cheeks?

NOW it seems much safer! :freak:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


> Doba, yer close up reveals a very important detail that I overlooked. Note: the lash up under his arse... BTW, is that polkadot thing a pillow tied to his butt cheeks?
> 
> NOW it seems much safer! :freak:


 
Yeah I think it is an ass-cushion :freak::lol::lol::lol:

All I really know is no matter what I look at in this pic it just cracks me up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Uh, instead of an in car, I'm guessing that's an on car camera...RM


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

at least he is wearing his saftey helmet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> at least he is wearing his saftey helmet!!!!!!!!!!


yeah LOL!!!

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

So what was the drivers instructions??? "Drive into the camera." ????


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

A little update. I tried the silly putty as a mold for small parts and it works great. I have a Ferrari engine and I wanted to cast each of the sides of the transmission to add to the Ferrari 312 body I am working on. They came out vgreat I even did a group of 8 stacks and they came out good also. Si can highly recommend silly putty for quickly molding and casting small pieces for any modeling you are doing.

Here is I am going to have to try. Take the Porsche 804. I have a 1/43 scale model. However the rear end is not wide enough for a TJET cahssis. But if I push it into some silly putty then pull on each side of the silly putty I just may be able to widen it just enough to fit the chassis the way I want  Will let you know when I get around to making the 804 if it works. I will habe to try it on the rear of the Ferrari transmission to see how well this concept works. That I am going to try tonight.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Awesome! Glad to hear the Silly Putty worked for ya. Off Topic, but it reminds me I hope to contact you soon, I'm in need of some AFX Magnatraction motor brushes. Pretty sure I asked you about them before...


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

BRM P261 Side








BRM P261 Rear








Ferrari 158


----------

